#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  People Don't Trust Social Media Companies

## Bhavya

How worried are you about social media platforms misusing your personal information? A survey conducted by The Cambridge Analytica scandal revealed that people don't trust social media companies with their data. Take look at those survey insights in the below graphic.

----------

